
What the new Gmail looks like - kanishkdudeja
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/12/heres-what-the-new-gmail-looks-like/
======
smpetrey
What has it been? 10 years since the last refresh? Looking forward to this,
but leery of the new features.

~~~
mtmail
7 years. [https://googlesystem.blogspot.de/2011/07/preview-gmails-
new-...](https://googlesystem.blogspot.de/2011/07/preview-gmails-new-
interface.html)

